# Lonely Tracks...IR



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Taken on NE side of Houston


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

Now that's a quality shot.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

That's a neat picture.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Verrry interesting. Nice approach... to an otherwise mundane shot...Good work. Rich


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

That is awesome


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Nice work big fella.
Mike


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Outstanding!

Was IR used in the whole frame?


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

RustyBrown said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> Was IR used in the whole frame?


Yes it was. It's hard to see, but there is a train coming too!!

Dave


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

MT Stringer said:


> Nice work big fella.
> Mike


Thanks, How's that knee coming along?

Dave


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I'm still doing the bending exercises, trying to get it to bend back to 115 deg. Got two weeks and three days behind me but still got a ways to go yet. Thanks for asking.
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Mike keep at keeping at...Rich


----------

